# [emerge] dbus (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo a todos los amigos de este respetuoso foro.

El problema es que toque un archivo de configuración o un paquete y no se cual fue por error. Ahora no puedo actualizar   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --update --deep --newuse -atv @world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

No uso systemd ya que el sistema lo hice con OpenRc, Alguna ayuda tengo en package.use/dbus *Quote:*   

> >=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.12-r1 -systemd elogind
> 
> 

 

Pero sigue pidiendo systemd   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Alguna luz por favor de como corregir mi error.  :Idea:   :Idea: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> tengo en package.use/dbus *Quote:*   >=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.12-r1 -systemd elogind
> 
>  ...

 ¿Qué pasa si lo cambias a 

```
>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.12-r1 -systemd -elogind
```

?

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq

Peor me quiere instalar systemd y otros paquetes como gentoo-systemd-integration y se bloquean otros.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Qué pasa si lo cambias a 
> 
> ```
> >=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.12-r1 -systemd -elogind
> ```
> ...

 

Lo peor es que tuve que apagar la portatil donde tengo el problema y ahora no puedo conectarme por wifi, estoy utilizando otra maquina para poder escribir y buscar solución.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Que servicios de red tienes y en que estado están?

```
rc-status -a | grep net.
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosap

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Que servicios de red tienes y en que estado están?
> 
> ```
> rc-status -a | grep net.
> ```
> ...

 

```

net.lo                                           [started]

net.eth0                                       [inactive]

net.wlan0                                     [inactive]

netmount                                     [schheduled]

Runlevel:  nonetwork
```

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si lo puedes arrancar manualmente.

```
(root)# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosap

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira si lo puedes arrancar manualmente.
> 
> ```
> (root)# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> ```
> ...

 

ya tengo wifi, pude instalar dbus 

```
USE="-systemd" emerge -v sys-apps/dbus
```

pero todavia tengo problemas con las use, cuando quiero actualizar 

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse -atv @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/dbus from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-apps/dbus" has unmet requirements.

- sys-apps/dbus-1.12.12-r1::gentoo USE="X elogind systemd -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test -user-session" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( elogind systemd )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   quien me llama systemd mi sistema esta con OpenRc

----------

## quilosaq

¿Que dice 

```
USE="-systemd -elogind" emerge -pv sys-apps/dbus
```

?

----------

## expobi

¿Cambiaste el perfil, cuál tienes activo?

```
eselect profile list
```

¿Que te sale con:?

```
grep -r -i "systemd" /etc/portage/
```

y

```
grep -r -i "elogind" /etc/portage/
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Que dice 
> 
> ```
> USE="-systemd -elogind" emerge -pv sys-apps/dbus
> ```
> ...

 

pude instalar dbus que lo habia borrado por error  :Embarassed: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias expobi

 *expobi wrote:*   

> ¿Cambiaste el perfil, cuál tienes activo?
> 
> ```
> eselect profile list
> ```
> ...

 

Como ya había dicho uso OpenRc

```
 eselect profile list

  [16]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop (stable) *

  

```

Gracias a estos comando puedo ver y creo que el problema lo tengo en 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/portage/package.use/zlib

 

```
 grep -r -i "systemd" /etc/portage/

/etc/portage/package.use/dbus:#>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.12-r1 -systemd -elogind

/etc/portage/package.use/dbus:sys-apps/dbus -systemd elogind

/etc/portage/package.use/networkmanager:>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.8.4 audit connection-sharing dhcpcd json ofono policykit resolvconf elogind consolekit -systemd teamd test vala modemmanager wext nss gnutls ppp wifi 

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/libudev-232::gentoo[-static-libs,-systemd]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by sys-apps/systemd-239-r4::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.12-r1 systemd

```

```
grep -r -i "elogind" /etc/portage/

/etc/portage/make.conf:USE="readline tcl uuid 3dnow symlink hddtemp unicode vorbis mpeg mp3 Flac ffmpeg a52 aac cdda xcomposite qt4 qt5 scrypt zstd -vala wext icu gnome-keyring ssl $USE mtp libnotify appstream ibus legacy-systray -test analyzer cover crossfade cue curl enca game -libav lyrics mms modplug musepack notifier opus projectm qsui qtmedia scrobbler sid sndfile soxr stereo tray wavpack aalib bidi bl bs2b cddb cdparanoia cpudetection dga dv dvb faac faad fbcon ftp ggi gsm ladspa libcaca libmpeg2 lirc live lzo md5sum nas nut openal pnm pvr radio rtc rtmp samba speex tga theora toolame tremor twolame vcd xinerama xvmc yuv4mpeg zoran extras gstreamer mplayer apache2 cgi fpm cli java kerberos python dmalloc ldap libtirpc mount-locking sasl bazaar dropbox git mercurial subversion pch rar wxwidgets bzip2 natspec librsync-bundled bluetooth deprecated mesh obex test-programs branding cups eds firebird googledrive pm-utils ncurses nss gnutls consolekit wifi crypt display-manager grub gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 pdfimport vlc gtk handbook plymouth pulseaudio sddm sdk wallpapers kde fbcondecor hwdb kmod rule-generator dbus acl cgroups evdev pm-utils policykit -ppp elogind nls udisks introspection usb alsa alisp touchpad lm_sensors kde -pam"

/etc/portage/make.conf:#USE="readline -llvm tcl uuid 3dnow symlink hddtemp unicode vorbis mpeg mp3 Flac ffmpeg a52 aac cdda xcomposite qt4 qt5 scrypt zstd -vala wext icu gnome-keyring ssl $USE mtp libnotify appstream ibus legacy-systray -test analyzer cover crossfade cue curl enca game -libav lyrics mms modplug musepack notifier opus projectm qsui qtmedia scrobbler sid sndfile soxr stereo tray wavpack aalib bidi bl bs2b cddb cdparanoia cpudetection dga dv dvb faac faad fbcon ftp ggi gsm ladspa libcaca libmpeg2 lirc live lzo md5sum nas nut openal pnm pvr radio rtc rtmp samba speex tga theora toolame tremor twolame vcd xinerama xvmc yuv4mpeg zoran extras gstreamer mplayer apache2 cgi fpm cli java kerberos python dmalloc ldap libtirpc mount-locking sasl bazaar dropbox git mercurial subversion pch rar wxwidgets bzip2 natspec librsync-bundled bluetooth deprecated mesh obex test-programs branding cups eds firebird googledrive pm-utils ncurses nss gnutls consolekit wifi crypt display-manager grub gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 pdfimport vlc gtk handbook plymouth pulseaudio sddm sdk wallpapers kde fbcondecor hwdb kmod rule-generator dbus acl cgroups evdev pm-utils policykit -ppp elogind nls udisks introspection usb alsa alisp touchpad lm_sensors kde -pam"

/etc/portage/make.conf.euse_backup:USE="dbus consolekit acl cgroups evdev pm-utils policykit elogind nls udisks gtk introspection policykit usb"

/etc/portage/make.conf.carlos1:USE="java kerberos python dmalloc ldap libtirpc mount-locking sasl bazaar dropbox git mercurial subversion pch rar wxwidgets bzip2 natspec librsync-bundled bluetooth deprecated mesh obex test-programs static-libs branding cups eds firebird googledrive pm-utils ncurses nss gnutls consolekit wifi crypt display-manager grub gtk2 pdfimport vlc gtk handbook plymouth pulseaudio sddm sdk wallpapers kde fbcondecor hwdb kmod rule-generator dbus acl cgroups evdev pm-utils policykit ppp elogind nls udisks introspection usb alsa alisp touchpad lm_sensors kde -pam" 

/etc/portage/make.conf.carlos2:USE="hddtemp unicode vorbis mpeg mp3 Flac ffmpeg a52 aac cdda xcomposite qt4 qt5 scrypt zstd -vala wext icu gnome-keyring ssl $USE mtp libnotify appstream ibus legacy-systray -test analyzer cover crossfade cue curl enca game -libav lyrics mms modplug musepack notifier opus projectm qsui qtmedia scrobbler sid sndfile soxr stereo tray wavpack aalib bidi bl bs2b cddb cdparanoia cpudetection dga dv dvb faac faad fbcon ftp ggi gsm ladspa libcaca libmpeg2 lirc live lzo md5sum nas nut openal pnm pvr radio rtc rtmp samba speex tga theora toolame tremor twolame vcd xinerama xvmc yuv4mpeg zoran extras gstreamer -mplayer apache2 cgi fpm cli java kerberos python dmalloc ldap libtirpc mount-locking sasl bazaar dropbox git mercurial subversion pch rar wxwidgets bzip2 natspec librsync-bundled bluetooth deprecated mesh obex test-programs branding cups eds firebird googledrive pm-utils ncurses nss gnutls consolekit wifi crypt display-manager grub gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 pdfimport vlc gtk handbook plymouth pulseaudio sddm sdk wallpapers kde fbcondecor hwdb kmod rule-generator dbus acl cgroups evdev pm-utils policykit -ppp elogind nls udisks introspection usb alsa alisp touchpad lm_sensors kde -pam"

/etc/portage/package.use/dbus:#>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.12-r1 -systemd -elogind

/etc/portage/package.use/dbus:sys-apps/dbus -systemd elogind

/etc/portage/package.use/networkmanager:>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.8.4 audit connection-sharing dhcpcd json ofono policykit resolvconf elogind consolekit -systemd teamd test vala modemmanager wext nss gnutls ppp wifi 

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by sys-auth/elogind-235.2-r2::gentoo[pam]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.32.1-r1::gentoo[elogind]

/etc/portage/package.use/elogind:>=sys-auth/elogind-235.2-r1 pam
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Muchas gracias a los amigos quilosaq y expobi que muy gentilmente me han ayudado

Solución:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Elimine 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Gracias de nuevo y muy agradecido.

----------

